# jeep wrangler plow pics



## meyer22288 (May 26, 2003)

Can all of you guys plowing with jeep wranglers post a picture of your plow set-up

thanks


----------



## JohnnyU (Nov 21, 2002)

It's not mine, it was posted a few weeks ago. It was a Jeep Wrangler, with a plow, So I thought I'd post it.

Look! It's got a MEYER! pumpkin:


----------



## meyer22288 (May 26, 2003)

Looks like the jeep handles it well


----------



## Big Nate's Plowing (Nov 26, 2000)

I'll post a pic of my xj as soon as we bring it home


----------



## 90plow (Dec 22, 2001)

When do you get your license meyer?
Eric


----------



## snow (Jan 5, 2001)

I don't even think he has his permit yet, he's still 15. Ignore his post about the jeep, he talks about getting a new vehicle everyday.

Stop wasting peoples time meyer!




BK


----------



## meyer22288 (May 26, 2003)

im still only 15 and can't drive that has nothing to do with this post. my dad just brought himself a jeep wrangler he will be putting a plow on so i figured why not start a thread for just jeep pics. i didnt mean to make anybody mad by starting this thread and im sorry if i did so. 

bryan i thought we were buddies?


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

hey meyer when i was 15 i was doing pkg lots in CT with my cousin 13 years ago :redbounce


----------



## rainair (Nov 11, 2003)

*dreams are where we all started*

yea Meyer is only 15, but I will give him this, He knows what road he wants to go down. don't discourage him, show him that respect! lift him up not knock him down, he could be the future pro in snow management. Meyer, I look at all the threads, so I might learn like the scholars.
Note to all; Be a student, You will learn till the moment you close your eyes for the last time
Now ...LET IT SNOW!!!


----------



## frogman (Jan 3, 2001)

Hi Meyer and All,
I would also appreciate those pictures. 
Coincidentally, my son Chuck (who will be 15 in Feb) started plowing for me last year (after he showed me that he was ready). I stage an F-250 at one of the large private parking lots and drop him off when it's time to push. He is very responsible and went through a training period first (after a number of years with a shovel). 
Even more coincidentally: 
He works for me during the off-snow season also and has been saving for a jeep (and of course a plow). We just started searching for a good used this week. 
Get out there with your Dad if you can. Watch and learn, look for ways to help, bust your butt with a shovel and de-icing sidewalks, load salt, look for ways to help. You'll probably end up getting paid but even if you don't you get the privilege of learning how to get the job done and you and your Dad get to spend the time together. Then when it's your time to roll you'll be good to go. 
You want to be real popular and set yourself up for success? Pick up a book on basic hydraulics and the owner's manual (or better yet a service manual) for whatever plow your Pop has. Assign yourself homework and know what your talking about when a problem or maintenance comes up. If you end up plowing later you'll have to know the stuff anyway. Do it now and your ahead of the game and you show yourself as a motivated, "can do", be prepared young man who has something of real value to offer (besides muscle). Us older guys and particularly us father's, eat all that stuff up. 
I think it's great that your interested and hope that you do well. Turn that interest into motivated action and you will. 
Go with God:salute: 
Bob


----------



## rainair (Nov 11, 2003)

*to the future pros in snow*

frogman, thats fantastic, could not have said it better!!

:waving:


----------



## Luppy (Oct 6, 2003)

lol. I was going to post a picture of my TJ when I saw the subject of this thread but I see snowybowtie beat me to it.

That's my TJ and yes it does do a great job. Did me 42 driveways one day in a footer plus storm without a hiccup just to give an idea.

Jeep is setup as follows: Meyer 2 meter with the E-47, 4.0L, 5spd manual, DT3000 shocks, Timbrens up front, 30 X 9.5 BFG AT KO tires.

Here's a link to another photo of my jeep during one of the first baby storms last year.
http://www.imagestation.com/picture/sraid83/pf89abbc8f21b69dce27f0197b27f71a3/fae6b23e.jpg


----------



## gunsworth (Nov 18, 2003)

heres some of a friend of mines, I will have some of our TJ as soon as we get the airbags in.



















BTW mines the big white one behind em, and no I will not bring a plow anywhere near it. I dont think a plow would work well in situations like this


----------



## 1977/85scottspecial (Jul 19, 2003)




----------



## easthavenplower (Aug 21, 2003)

daaabm did he out


----------



## Luppy (Oct 6, 2003)

Here's another of my TJ all ready to go. Will post more pics of her in action after I get back from plowing tomorrow.


----------



## jeepboy (Nov 13, 2003)

here's the only pic i havw with the plow on


----------



## tvpierce (Aug 7, 2003)

Mine's a CJ not a YJ, but I'm guessing that the mounting is similar -- perhaps even more so than the TJ.


----------



## penberth (Feb 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jeepboy _
> *here's the only pic i havw with the plow on *


Hey Jeepboy, I see you have a plow and a winch on that TJ. I always wondered how that was, but it looks like the Jeep carries it well. Unfortunately on my Cherokee, I had to take the winch off to put the plow on. I hated to have to do that since I usually got to use the winch at least once each winter on someone's car.

Maybe I need to get another Wrangler.

Give you guys a Jeep Wave.
:waving:


----------



## jeepboy (Nov 13, 2003)

penberth, it works out pretty well the winch mounts on top of the western bracket,when install my plow bracket in the winter i just slide it under the winch. That picture is before my addition of a 2 inch lift and 31 inch tires. Also i have extended the blade to 7 foot 8 inches. I'll try to get some updated pics this next week.


----------



## penberth (Feb 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jeepboy _
> *penberth, it works out pretty well the winch mounts on top of the western bracket,when install my plow bracket in the winter i just slide it under the winch. That picture is before my addition of a 2 inch lift and 31 inch tires. Also i have extended the blade to 7 foot 8 inches. I'll try to get some updated pics this next week. *


Great. I would love to see the pics. I have been thinking more and more about getting another Wrangler. Maybe a Rubicon.

Here's a picture of my '98 Sahara. It had 3" of lift and 33"s I got rid of it in 2000 to get the Cherokee.


----------



## penberth (Feb 16, 2003)

*Rubicon...*

Jeepboy....

Just picked this 03 Rubicon over the summer.


----------



## Luppy (Oct 6, 2003)

Looking good. Have you already got the plow for it?


----------



## penberth (Feb 16, 2003)

Luppy said:


> Looking good. Have you already got the plow for it?


Thanks. I was going to move my Meyer tmp6.5 over, already bought the mount for it, but then I find out that I need a different lift frame too. Appearantly the lift from from the Jeep Cherokee is wider than the lift frame for the TJ. So now I would need to drop another $400 for that piece. :angry:


----------



## Luppy (Oct 6, 2003)

yeah, well hopefully you get a good amount of snow this year to make up for the $$ you have to put out. I'm assuming the winch has to come off in order to get a Meyer on there?


----------



## penberth (Feb 16, 2003)

Luppy said:


> yeah, well hopefully you get a good amount of snow this year to make up for the $$ you have to put out. I'm assuming the winch has to come off in order to get a Meyer on there?


I decided to get the new lift frame, so I will be running my Meyer 6.5TMP. I wont have to take the winch off either. JeepBoy showed me that. Look at his pic, you can see a Warn stashed behind his Western.










I just got most of it wired up, and drilled the one hole needed for the mount. I am going to wait to install the mount until after Halloween weekend as I am heading to Paragon to do a little off roading. Then I will install the mount for the rest of winter. The nice thing about the Wrangler is there are six bolts and the whole mount will come off. My Cherokee was terrible, it was an all day affair having to remove the bumper, etc.

Hopefully the front wont sag too much. On my Cherokee, I had heavy duty Old Man Emu springs, and that was fine with the plow. We'll see with the Rubicon.


----------



## Luppy (Oct 6, 2003)

My TJ sags big time when the plow is raised. A winch plus a plow adds alot of weight up front so I'll be surprised if your Rubicon doesn't do the same thing. I'm really interested in seeing the pictures of your rig after it's set up though. You'll definitely need some sandbags or other type of weight to add behind your seat to balance everything out. I usually put a few 50lb bags of salt in the back of mine when the plow is on. 

Yep, those six bolts can be a mutha to loosen. I bought my plow setup brand new 5 years ago but you'd never know it from the look of those 6 bolts on the frame. I've never tried taking it off, but I don't think those bolts would come off easily from the looks of them. 

Hey have fun at Paragon and don't forget to post some pics of the Rubi with the plow on when you get it all done.


----------



## penberth (Feb 16, 2003)

Luppy said:


> My TJ sags big time when the plow is raised. A winch plus a plow adds alot of weight up front so I'll be surprised if your Rubicon doesn't do the same thing. I'm really interested in seeing the pictures of your rig after it's set up though. You'll definitely need some sandbags or other type of weight to add behind your seat to balance everything out. I usually put a few 50lb bags of salt in the back of mine when the plow is on.
> 
> Yep, those six bolts can be a mutha to loosen. I bought my plow setup brand new 5 years ago but you'd never know it from the look of those 6 bolts on the frame. I've never tried taking it off, but I don't think those bolts would come off easily from the looks of them.
> 
> Hey have fun at Paragon and don't forget to post some pics of the Rubi with the plow on when you get it all done.


I coat everything with Never-Sieze. I couldn't believe how easily the bolts came off of my old plow mount. They sure looked rusty, but they lossened up with minimal effort. I am not saying that they would fall off, like I didn't tighten them up....but never sieze is a miracle in a can.

I will post some once I get it installed for the winter.


----------



## penberth (Feb 16, 2003)

*Got my plow mounted and grabbed some pics.*

Here she is.....










I think I am going to pick up some JKS adjustable coil over spacers. This will level up the front end without affecting off road performance.

This shot shows the sag a little better:


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

thats cool i was thinking of a ruby myself its good to see someone will do the plow for that


----------



## Plowlikehell (Nov 29, 2004)

*My Pics *

Here is a pic of my XJ with a YJ Meyer plow mount. I built this rig just to do 3 driveways (all family)


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

looks real good


----------



## Plowlikehell (Nov 29, 2004)

Thanks!


----------



## Stik208 (Oct 19, 2004)

In my personal opinion, I think that a Meyer looks 100% better on a jeep than a Western Uni-Mount. I feel this way because the Western looks like its about 4 feet from the front of the jeep, but the Meyer looks more flush against the front. Just my $.02.
Jason


----------



## Plowlikehell (Nov 29, 2004)

Stik208 said:


> In my personal opinion, I think that a Meyer looks 100% better on a jeep than a Western Uni-Mount. I feel this way because the Western looks like its about 4 feet from the front of the jeep, but the Meyer looks more flush against the front. Just my $.02.
> Jason


Well the mount is off a YJ, and I fabbed my own brackets to mount it on the XJ. I wanted to keep it as close as possible and still be able to put the grille in it. LOL. I have never seen a plow mount for a XJ for the old style meyers.


----------



## ROYALT91 (Nov 14, 2004)

*Jeeps Plow*

91 4.0
33 swampers
4:11 gears
Locked
Chip
2 1/2" Custom Stanless exhaust


----------



## mikelawtown (Dec 5, 2004)

*bryan*

hey i love that jeep of yours, how do u like it all around and what year is it


----------



## ROYALT91 (Nov 14, 2004)

*1991*

I drive it every day even with the locker its a jeep.

its a 1991 50th anniversary of jeep the last year of the real cj roll bar.


----------



## mikelawtown (Dec 5, 2004)

*attn rainair*

do u have a pic of your k/5 blazer with the plow and spreader?


----------



## martyman (Nov 11, 2000)

Really cool to see another Rubicon :redbounce http://www.plowsite.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=1416&stc=1

Pernberth, I put timbrens and they made a huge difference...


----------



## CGLC (Dec 1, 2004)

frogman said:


> Hi Meyer and All,
> I would also appreciate those pictures.
> Coincidentally, my son Chuck (who will be 15 in Feb) started plowing for me last year (after he showed me that he was ready). I stage an F-250 at one of the large private parking lots and drop him off when it's time to push. He is very responsible and went through a training period first (after a number of years with a shovel).
> Even more coincidentally:
> ...


Hey frogman I read that you were in the Navy. Just curious about the name "Frogmam" caught my attention. Were you in the SEALs?


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

looks really good


----------



## penberth (Feb 16, 2003)

martyman said:


> Really cool to see another Rubicon :redbounce http://www.plowsite.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=1416&stc=1
> 
> Pernberth, I put timbrens and they made a huge difference...


How bad are they for wheeling? Do they limit articulation? I ended up popping in some JKS ACOS and those helped.


----------



## Hubjeep (Jan 9, 2002)

ROYALT91 said:


> I drive it every day even with the locker its a jeep.
> 
> its a 1991 50th anniversary of jeep the last year of the real cj roll bar.


Last year of the clock in the dash, and first year of the 4.0L!

I had a 1991 YJ Renegade for a daily driver, now a 1992 YJ w/Sno-Way plow.

I don't have a pic of the 1992 with plow, but here is a pic of the CJ diesel I built last winter.

http://www.cardomain.com/memberpage/676309










-John


----------

